# Recommendations for rental property mattresses?



## dmos87 (23 Jun 2015)

Hi Folks,

Have recently purchased a 2 bed apartment as an investment. Applicances need replacing but otherwise its in great condition. I am replacing all furniture, I have 2 x 4ft 6" bed frames chosen.

I'm looking for recommendations on where to buy mattresses. I know its a rental property, but I still want happy tenants who are comfortable and nice good quality beds are important to me. So - any particular brands or suppliers that you'd recommend?


----------



## Páid (23 Jun 2015)

It is a mistake to assume that your tenants will care for the items the way you would so I would avoid putting expensive beds and mattresses in the property. At most I would put mid range items in. 

Mattress Mick - http://www.mattressmick.ie


----------



## dmos87 (23 Jun 2015)

Ah of course, I don't have the budget to go high end! But I don't want a crappy mattress just because its the cheapest. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Futurelookin (23 Jun 2015)

+1 on avoiding expensive mattresses. Ikea do good mid range ones and once they're ready to be replaced, you can change them without feeling like you've lost a fortune. In my own house not a rental they get puked on, bled on etc. and I look after my home. Tenants may not be as conscientious!


----------



## Páid (23 Jun 2015)

I can also recommend Bargaintown. I've used them before and been happy with them.

http://www.bargaintown.ie


----------



## Bronte (24 Jun 2015)

Not the cheapest, but not an expensive one is the way to go.  Always supply new mattress covers, and tell the tenants they will be liable if they don't take care of the mattress.  Not that that works but it helps.  Every so often I've been asked for a new mattress from a new tenant and I just supply it.  Part and parcel of the service.  The day Ireland moves over to unfurnished the better.  One time in the distant past one had to supply duvets and pillows. Ugh.

A hotel getting rid of mattressess might get you good quality at a low price, I got these many moons ago.  Can also remember buying about 7 really cheap mattresses from a man from Cavan, the bases were made of cardboard.


----------



## facetious (24 Jun 2015)

Bronte said:


> Not the cheapest, but not an expensive one is the way to go.  Always supply new mattress covers, and tell the tenants they will be liable if they don't take care of the mattress.  Not that that works but it helps. `....


Just adding to Bronte's post, ensure you have receipts/invoices for all new goods in case there is a dispute at the end of the tenancy about the condition of any item. A receipt/invoice will prove that the item was new in A1 condition.

Also advisable is to have a quality entry inventory of the condition of the property and every item therein which can be matched with an exit inventory at the end of the tenancy.


----------



## Páid (24 Jun 2015)

You will need to keep the receipts for 6 years according to Revenue - http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it70.pdf


----------



## landlord (24 Jun 2015)

I have bought a good few mattresses over the years and my recommendation for a rental property would always be to go for a firm one.  I believe the firmer the mattress, the stronger the springs and the longer it will last.  I always buy Captain snooze which is a very firm mattress from Des Kelly it's around 200 Euro for a double.


----------



## Gerard123 (26 Jun 2015)

Frequently tenants want to have their own bed particularly where it's a couple. Wait until you have made a decision on who the tenants are before proceeding, if new bed needed.  I have also suggested to tenants that it's a better idea to buy their own, I talk up the advantage of having their own, being comfortable in their own bed, etc. Usually works.  

I use bargain town if I need to buy, good beds around 150 to 200, they also remove old bed if needed for a tenner, saves hassle.


----------



## dmos87 (26 Jun 2015)

Thanks a million lads! Should have mentioned I'm in Cork, Bargaintown don't deliver to Cork but Mattress Mick does  Managed to find a brand new Solid Oak TV unit, Oak Hallway Mirror, 2 x Oak bedroom wardrobes and a gorgeous couch in a closing down sale today, buzzing from how much I saved and the quality items I scored. Off to measure the place for bed frame sizes, and if they fit I'm back up there to snag them too


----------



## clueless (27 Jun 2015)

This comment will be redundant now but thought I'd mention it anyway. I would recommend not using Ikea because their beds are their own particular size which means you need to buy their bedding and if you're in Cork you're tenants would have to go to Dublin to get the bedding every time.


----------

